# How to grow shrooms



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

i was just wandering how to do it. please give me a link to grow guide or whatever


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

some one gots to know i wanna get my  on!!!


lol

jk


please some1 help me


----------



## dexr0420 (Apr 29, 2007)

very good point cali-high. I want to get my grove on too .


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

lol

its always good


----------



## smkpt (Apr 29, 2007)

hey Cali i just started 12 jars today, if you go to shroomtalk.com/forum you can find alot of info there or at shroomery.org, both of them have helped me out ALOT


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

where did you get your shrooms from?

your spores?


----------



## dexr0420 (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds nice.. i'm gonna look into it.. about how long do they take to mature and ready??


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

im not gonna do it. it takes to long


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 29, 2007)

Seen this on Youtube.
6 min vid on growing shrooms.

YouTube - Casing mushroom kit

They have others also.
I found them when searching for pot growing vids.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 29, 2007)

i got my spores from spores101.com, it only takes about a month for shrooms to grow if you do it right


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 2, 2009)

i would recommend getting a kit instead of just throwing together abunch of supplies
i recommend http://www.mycodome.com/ for a grow kit
and get your spores from spores101.com, they have a great selection of psilocyb cubensis syringes


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 2, 2009)

go get a kit such as the mycodome from mushbox.com, these are easy to use kits and will generate the best harvest youll ever have
i recommend shelling out a couple of bux and getting the best outcomes, rather than pulling all the supplies together, increasing chance of error


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 2, 2009)

woops sry i didnt see the second page so i posted two comments , my bad lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

Search "How to grow magic mushrooms"


----------



## drugreference (Nov 3, 2009)

Are spores legal to buy and hold in the U.S. or have i been lied to?


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 3, 2009)

no, their legal to buy, or so all the big sellers of spores online will claim...


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek

There's also a huge torrent called Psychedelic that has all kinds of topics:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3701092/Psychedelic_Torrent

And you can pick from various drugs including mushrooms.

WARNING! One of the mushroom PDF files is infected with a PDF exploit. So just stick to the videos. They're enough to get you started anyway.

Files in all other subjects scan safe.


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 4, 2009)

try the strain golden teacher, i hear good reviews about it
and cambodian and b+ and texas strains


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread is from 2007 people!!!


----------



## oregon024 (Nov 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> this thread is from 2007 people!!!


 keeping it alive


----------



## rak1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So the name is Psilocybe Cubensis ?
Thats the magic shrooms?
Im a newb to this as u can tell


----------



## rak1 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone?..................................


----------

